# Brown spots in particular areas



## scottchelf (Sep 25, 2004)

Hello! Schuster (pronounced shoe-ster) will be 2 years old in Feb. 2005

After this summer, we have noticed what appears to be skin pigmentation (for lack of better words) that spots certain areas of his skin. The biggest area being his testes sack. Is this normal? I didn't notice it until after this summer. Yes, he was outside quite a bit more this year than last simply because of his age (getting older) and because we've moved out of the city. All thoughts would be greatly appreciated. Thank you


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Yes this is normal from what I have heard. Caesar has the spots too kind of looks like a little cow when he is all wet







. I have heard it is a sign of good pigmentation and can be brought out by the sun.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Same here! The darkest spot on ButterCloud is the same place as Schuster. It's so annoying because Cloud's nuetered and it's a hanging black skin. Blah. But it's normal







.


----------



## TikisMom (Jul 22, 2003)

Tiki also has very large freckles! It looks so funny when he is wet.

Judi


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Lexi is the same.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Lady gets the same thing, like Dalmation spots in the summer. I have found using a grooming spray with sunscreen really helps. I worry about skin cancer in white dogs. I know my vet years ago warned me never to let my pure white cat outside for that reason. (My cats are indoor only anyway).

I've been using Pure Pet, but Ice on Ice has sunscreen, too.


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

when i have maxi cut short he has them too now that his hair is growing on his tummy i dont see any but i had asked the doctor about it and the groomer and they said its normal


----------



## zsazsasmom (Nov 1, 2004)

Yup, ZsaZsa also has little freckles all over, you can really see them when she is getting her bath.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Noodles Mom,

Yes, I think regular sunscreen would gunk up their hair, but when it's added into a grooming spray, you don't even notice it. I use Pure Touch Finishing Spray and I have been very happy with it.

http://www.carealotpets.com/viewItem.asp?I...0Spray&Search=N


----------

